# My new Colombian Gold and Black Tegu : GAMBIT



## VaranusDragon74 (Aug 9, 2013)

Here is Gambit, my new Colombian Gold and Black Tegu. Roughly 3', I'm guessing yearling to 1 1/2 years old. He is super calm, for a Colombian, and even allowed me to put a leash on him, an hour after purchasing him..
Thanks, to Rian & the boyz at Underground Reptiles, for another great tegu..


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 10, 2013)

_Congrats on the new gu ,... that pic hurts my eyes._


----------



## VaranusDragon74 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry, He was being fussy, at the time..
Here he is, tamed and calm..


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 14, 2013)

Very nice. He'll do better in the longer if you can get out of an aquarium and into a 6x3 ft cage (minimum).


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 14, 2013)

_Much better  looks female. Have you seen any sperm plugs in it's poop or hemipenes when it poops?_


----------



## VaranusDragon74 (Aug 22, 2013)

Is this a hemipene, because I saw this and thought male?


----------



## VaranusDragon74 (Aug 22, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> Very nice. He'll do better in the longer if you can get out of an aquarium and into a 6x3 ft cage (minimum).



I know, will be building at least 2 large enclosures, for him and my female Chacoan Giant..
Any plans or ideas would be helpful, since this will be my first build?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Aug 22, 2013)

_Once again not the best pic to judge but that looks more like a prolapse then hemipenes to me._


----------



## laurarfl (Aug 23, 2013)

Interesting. If a male is pushing out his hemipenes during a bowel movement, they will sort of pop out and then go back in. There are two, one on each side of the vent rather than on in the middle. Is this going back in?


----------



## Brettm (Oct 20, 2013)

VaranusDragon74 said:


> Sorry, He was being fussy, at the time..
> Here he is, tamed and calm..View attachment 6875View attachment 6876


Nice looking tegu


----------

